# Guide for, how to import FSC 9C code, 6NR



## Jannesky (May 16, 2013)

I'm looking for a guide how to import FSC 9C code with E-sys or any necessary software I might need. I have not yet bought any code, suggestions are wanted. My BMW-shop offer 6NR code for $ 233, but would not want to encode it because I have retrofitted my Combox. Can there be any problems when I have retrofitted a German Combox? I do not use the Combox-VIN, but changed to the Car-VIN (Sweden). Internet and Live works. 6NF USB-dock does not work, but I think it is because that there is no cable to CIC when all three video inputs are occupied with TV, DVD changer, Night Vision, Rear seat ent. Pro. I have changed production date from 0908 to 0312 in VO, för CMB_media and HU_CIC, if I change for all modules I got some errors (seatbelt and Fuel), is that normal? Thanks in advance


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Jannesky said:


> I'm looking for a guide how to import FSC 9C code with E-sys or any necessary software I might need. I have not yet bought any code, suggestions are wanted. My BMW-shop offer 6NR code for $ 233, but would not want to encode it because I have retrofitted my Combox. Can there be any problems when I have retrofitted a German Combox? I do not use the Combox-VIN, but changed to the Car-VIN (Sweden). Internet and Live works. 6NF USB-dock does not work, but I think it is because that there is no cable to CIC when all three video inputs are occupied with TV, DVD changer, Night Vision, Rear seat ent. Pro. I have changed production date from 0908 to 0312 in VO, för CMB_media and HU_CIC, if I change for all modules I got some errors (seatbelt and Fuel), is that normal? Thanks in advance


I detailed the exact steps to Import and Activate FSC Code with E-Sys here:

http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=674597

The example is for 6F Sat radio FSC Code, but the process for 6NR is the same.

For Combox, you only need a VO Production Date of 0311. You should not use a 0312 date.

If your dealer will sell you a 6NR FSC Code for $233, that is a fair price, although you can get it for slightly less through Bimmer Retrofit in Canada I think.


----------



## grizzles (Jul 1, 2010)

They quoted me $450. Send me your guy


Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## d3nnisc (Apr 14, 2013)

They quoted me the same amount, I would also take the 233$


----------



## Jannesky (May 16, 2013)

grizzles said:


> They quoted me $450. Send me your guy
> 
> Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


Sent you PM


----------



## grizzles (Jul 1, 2010)

Jannesky said:


> Sent you PM


Do you have instructions on installing FSC codes and the parameters?
What are the different numbers for the 9C installation?

Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

grizzles said:


> Do you have instructions on installing FSC codes and the parameters?
> What are the different numbers for the 9C installation?
> 
> Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


It's the same as the instructions I posted here, except the only parameter different is the Application ID is 156 (9C in Hexadecimal) rather than 111 (6F in Hexadecimal):

http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showpost.php?p=7378290&postcount=2

So the full parameters are:

Diagnostic Address (Hexadecimal) = 63 (99 Decimal)
Application Number (Decimal) = *156* (9C in Hexadecimal)
Base Variant = HU_CIC 
Upgrade Index = 1


----------



## Osoliman (Jun 2, 2013)

Hello , can I just first say thanks for all the very good knowledgable people in this forum I have now done coding to my brand new BMW F30 after just a few days of reading  , special thanks to Shawn for his guidance in getting esys and the cadf data and great posts and sharing his knowledge.

Now a question if I may , assuming I buy the 6NR BMW app Fsc code and successfully manage to insert into my car cic. What can I do so that in future whatever the dealer upgrades in my car I would not have to buy the Fsc code again. Add 6nr to my go and Bo code cic and combox ?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Osoliman said:


> Hello , can I just first say thanks for all the very good knowledgable people in this forum I have now done coding to my brand new BMW F30 after just a few days of reading  , special thanks to Shawn for his guidance in getting esys and the cadf data and great posts and sharing his knowledge.
> 
> Now a question if I may , assuming I buy the 6NR BMW app Fsc code and successfully manage to insert into my car cic. What can I do so that in future whatever the dealer upgrades in my car I would not have to buy the Fsc code again. Add 6nr to my go and Bo code cic and combox ?


If you add 6NR to VO, and write VO to the car, it should be safe. Keep in mind that with just the FSC Code, you will get everything but Video and iPod out GUI, as that requires an FBAS Video connection to Head Unit.


----------



## Osoliman (Jun 2, 2013)

Many thanks Shawn, I am going to probably do it for music and calendar 

Can I also get the source for the 233 dollar FSC


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Osoliman said:


> Many thanks Shawn, I am going to probably do it for music and calendar
> 
> Can I also get the source for the 233 dollar FSC


PM sent.


----------



## JonoNZ (Jan 13, 2013)

shawnsheridan said:


> PM sent.


Does this work for NBT? If so, I'd be interested also.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

JonoNZ said:


> Does this work for NBT? If so, I'd be interested also.


Yes. It is no different.


----------



## JonoNZ (Jan 13, 2013)

shawnsheridan said:


> Yes. It is no different.


Ok, cool. I'd be interested in the $233 FSC too.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

JonoNZ said:


> Ok, cool. I'd be interested in the $233 FSC too.


PM sent.


----------



## JonoNZ (Jan 13, 2013)

shawnsheridan said:


> If you add 6NR to VO, and write VO to the car, it should be safe. Keep in mind that with just the FSC Code, you will get everything but Video and iPod out GUI, as that requires an FBAS Video connection to Head Unit.


Hi Shawn

Do you add 6NR to the VO, write it to car, then follow the FSC instructions, in that order?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

JonoNZ said:


> Hi Shawn
> 
> Do you add 6NR to the VO, write it to car, then follow the FSC instructions, in that order?


Yes, that is correct.


----------



## jjrandorin (May 8, 2013)

@ shawnsheridan

Can you PM me with the source for the FSC code for 6NR (bmw apps)? 

@Anyone who can answer...

Also, just to make sure I understand this 100 percent. I have 6NL in my 2013 335i (enhanced bluetooth + USB). I also have the guide for importing the FSC code into my car. My goal is to be able to use BMW apps, AND (specifically) Control pandora through my Head unit, instead of having to pick up the phone. I realize I will not have video out from my iPhone, but what I am slightly confused on is whether "video out" in this instance means I will still not be able to control pandora through my head unit. Is bmw apps just replicating the pandora info on the head unit (so just software activation will allow me to see the pandora album art, stations, thumbs up, etc, OR is it actually pushing video out, so I would need to do the hardware retrofit to enable what I want?

Also, do I remember some instructions about having to convert something to HEX in order to input the FSC code? The guide I have is pretty straight forward for adding FSC codes themselves to the SALPA. but I do not understand about what to convert to hexidecimal, and where to input that.

EDIT: Think I found the hex information in another thread, and will read through that. It covers satellite though.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

jjrandorin said:


> @ shawnsheridan
> 
> Can you PM me with the source for the FSC code for 6NR (bmw apps)?
> 
> ...


PM sent.

You do not need iPod Out to get Pandora CIC Interface.

You need to Base 64 Decode the FSC Code. The instructions are the same for 9C FSC Code as they are for 6F Sat Radio except for the different AppID.


----------



## Osoliman (Jun 2, 2013)

Hello Shawn
When I try to load the FSC file. Get error reading file C088 ioexception: unbekannter requester type 65
Any idea what this is


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

graham999au said:


> Hi Shawn,
> 
> I am also interested in the $233 FSC for 6NR. Please send me the details.
> 
> ...





gaa1976 said:


> Hi Shawn, I am interested in the FSC for BMW Apps. Could you please share the details?
> 
> Thank you in advance.


PM's sent.


----------



## graham999au (Mar 23, 2012)

Thanks heaps!

Also, I already have 6FL and 6NF, so I don't need the new base plate or video cable?

Also, my production date is 2011-06-06, so do I need to change that?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

graham999au said:


> Thanks heaps!
> 
> Also, I already have 6FL and 6NF, so I don't need the new base plate or video cable?
> 
> Also, my production date is 2011-06-06, so do I need to change that?


For Video, you still need FBAS Video Connection run from 6NF Baseplate to Head Unit. When you add 6NR to the build sheet, this is done by the factory.

Build date is fine since it is after 03/2011.


----------



## Mehana (Jun 7, 2013)

Hi Shawn,

Few month no see...
Hope you r doing well
I am also interested in the $233 FSC for 6NR. Please send me the details.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Mehana said:


> Hi Shawn,
> 
> Few month no see...
> Hope you r doing well
> I am also interested in the $233 FSC for 6NR. Please send me the details.


PM sent.


----------



## brian335 (Nov 27, 2012)

*9C FSC source*

Hi Shawn, 
Could you please also send me the contact to obtain a 9C FSC code for 6NR. And on behalf of the coding community here, thanks so much for all your help and leadership!



Mehana said:


> Hi Shawn,
> 
> Few month no see...
> Hope you r doing well
> I am also interested in the $233 FSC for 6NR. Please send me the details.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

brian335 said:


> Hi Shawn,
> Could you please also send me the contact to obtain a 9C FSC code for 6NR. And on behalf of the coding community here, thanks so much for all your help and leadership!


PM sent.


----------



## g4movtpt (Jun 18, 2013)

Hi Shawnsheridan, hi all,
Why instead of sell the 9c fsc code for 6nr explain everybody how to use the software for that?
I will explain myself better. 
There is a way to get the fsc code through ESYS, then decode that file, and then get the code certificate.
Or may be i am wrong about that.
Coud you explain this?

thanks Shawnsheridan.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

You are sadly wrong. That works only for Map Update FSC Codes, which can be generated from 1B (CIC) or DE (NBT) FSC Code in Head Unit, and no others. All other FSC Codes must come from BWM AG, and are signed with their private Encryption key.


----------



## g4movtpt (Jun 18, 2013)

shawnsheridan said:


> You are sadly wrong. That works only for Map Update FSC Codes, which can be generated from 1B (CIC) or DE (NBT) FSC Code in Head Unit, and no others. All other FSC Codes must come from BWM AG, and are signed with their private Encryption key.


Ok thanks Shawnsheridan,
So that process is only for Map updates.
Clear for all to hear.
Thanks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

And for the record, I don't sell anything. I have zero commercial interest in anything BMW related. I simply refer people to trusted sources that do sell what they need.


----------



## g4movtpt (Jun 18, 2013)

shawnsheridan said:


> And for the record, I don't sell anything. I have zero commercial interest in anything BMW related. I simply refer people to trusted sources that do sell what they need.


I got it.
Thanks


----------



## g4movtpt (Jun 18, 2013)

shawnsheridan said:


> You are sadly wrong. That works only for Map Update FSC Codes, which can be generated from 1B (CIC) or DE (NBT) FSC Code in Head Unit, and no others. All other FSC Codes must come from BWM AG, and are signed with their private Encryption key.


So could you tell me what i am doing wrong? it says access denied.








Thanks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

This is an F10 with NBT?

Are you using ENET Cable?


----------



## g4movtpt (Jun 18, 2013)

shawnsheridan said:


> This is an F10 with NBT?
> 
> Are you using ENET Cable?


yes , it i an F10 with NBT after july 2013.
And i am using the ENEt cable, the same i use for ESYS.
Also i tried to read the fsc code through ESYS in FSC EXTENDED, but the b64dec.exe doesn´t reconize it.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

I can't help you with SWID. It should be working so long as EDIABAS.ini is set for ENET. I am not sure why yours is not.

But, I can solve your problem. When you use E-Sys => FSC Extended, and Save FSC, it is already in Base 64 decoded (Hex) format, and ready to use. It requires no additional processing.


----------



## g4movtpt (Jun 18, 2013)

thanks, you mean E-Sys => FSC Extended => storefsc. then read, start and save ?
I will try.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

No. Store FSC actually writes FSC Code to Head Unit.

To extract FSC Code, just fill out the Parameters, and Hit "Read" then "Save" as follows:


----------



## g4movtpt (Jun 18, 2013)

shawnsheridan said:


> No. Store FSC actually writes FSC Code to Head Unit.
> 
> To extract FSC Code, just fill out the Parameters, and Hit "Read" then "Save" as follows:
> 
> View attachment 425850


I did it like you said here, and the file isný reconized by the generator fsc as fsc file.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Post your extracted .FSC, and I will check it.


----------



## Mehana (Jun 7, 2013)

vince59 said:


> yes for his last post.


+1


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Damn Vince...you're killing me...


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Mehana said:


> I was asking if you have lost 6NR FSC code after ISTA-P programming at dealer and tried to retrieve it again?


Yes. ISTA/P cancelled my 9C FSC Code during programming, but, I did not have 6NR in my VO when it went in for programming. I had to have a new 9C FSC Code Issued, Imported and Activated.

My car was recently updated to 51.3, and it was not cancelled this time, but I made sure 6NR was in my VO before hand.


----------



## vince59 (Nov 3, 2010)

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## Mehana (Jun 7, 2013)

shawnsheridan said:


> Yes. ISTA/P cancelled my 9C FSC Code during programming, but, I did not have 6NR in my VO when it went in for programming. I had to have a new 9C FSC Code Issued, Imported and Activated.
> 
> My car was recently updated to 51.3, and it was not cancelled this time, but I made sure 6NR was in my VO before hand.


Hove you got your new 9C FSC code issued from your source? and how long did it take to get the new code? you simply asked him?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

No. My situation is a bit different, and not useful for comparison to yours. I have no idea what the seller will say when you tell him yours is cancelled and you need a new one. He may not even know what to do, as the process of getting a new one initially issued as he did for you before is entirely different than getting a replacement one with a newer creation date. But I would start there, and see if he can get it..


----------



## Mehana (Jun 7, 2013)

shawnsheridan said:


> No. My situation is a bit different, and not useful for comparison to yours. I have no idea what the seller will say when you tell him yours is cancelled and you need a new one. He may not even know what to do, as the process of getting a new one initially issued as he did for you before is entirely different than getting a replacement one with a newer creation date. But I would start there, and see if he can get it..


What about BMW ASAP portal site, can I log in and download a newer date code for the same VIN? has any one tried this before?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Scroll up and read my Post # 94:

http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showpost.php?p=8192076&postcount=94

I told you already. ASAP Portal is only good for downloading already issued FSC Codes. You need a new one issued, with a new creation date, by special department at BMW AG. End of story.


----------



## abojad (Apr 7, 2014)

*FSC for BMW apps 6NR*

Hi Shawn, im also interested in FSC for BMW Apps. Can you PM me details?

Thanks!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

abojad said:


> Hi Shawn, im also interested in FSC for BMW Apps. Can you PM me details?
> 
> Thanks!


PM sent.


----------



## nalayak (Apr 20, 2014)

Hi Shawn,
Can I get the name and contact information of dealer for 6NR FSC code please?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

nalayak said:


> Hi Shawn,
> Can I get the name and contact information of dealer for 6NR FSC code please?


PM sent.


----------



## ergunaksoy (Jan 31, 2014)

shawnsheridan said:


> PM sent.


Can you send me this pm please


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

ergunaksoy said:


> Can you send me this pm please


PM sent.


----------



## bmw0510 (Mar 3, 2014)

Hi Shawn,

Can pm me the source for fsc code 6NR?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

bmw0510 said:


> Hi Shawn,
> 
> Can pm me the source for fsc code 6NR?


PM sent.


----------



## r77 (Mar 21, 2014)

shawnsheridan said:


> Yes. ISTA/P cancelled my 9C FSC Code during programming, but, I did not have 6NR in my VO when it went in for programming. I had to have a new 9C FSC Code Issued, Imported and Activated.
> 
> My car was recently updated to 51.3, and it was not cancelled this time, but I made sure 6NR was in my VO before hand.


Guys, in NCSExpert how should I VO code the 6NR to the car (to avoid dealer canceling the FSC code if updating)? "Process ECU" one by one to all ECU's using FA Write? Only CIC and Combox? Or other method?


----------



## guiohm79 (May 18, 2014)

Hi Shawn,
im also interested in FSC for BMW Apps
Can you PM me details?

Thanks!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

guiohm79 said:


> Hi Shawn,
> im also interested in FSC for BMW Apps
> Can you PM me details?
> 
> Thanks!


PM sent.


----------



## bigbur (May 22, 2014)

Hi Shawn,
Please PM me 6NR code seller! Thanks!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

jfedor said:


> Hey guys I need a quick response. I took my car in for standard oil service and convinced them to do a software upgrade. Now they are claiming i'm at the latest software, is there anyone who can confirm? I'm pretty sure I'm not.
> 
> F010-14-03-502
> 
> ...


If your I-Step Current (not I-Step Shipment) is F010-14-03-502, there have been 4 newer versions since then:

F010-14-03-502
F010-14-03-503
F010-14-07-503
F010-14-07-504
F010-14-07-505


----------



## jfedor (Apr 8, 2014)

Thanks, I wonder if I can trust the dealer or if I need to bring my PC and cable 

Any chance this would give me Idrive 4.2 ?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

If you have NBT, you would get iDrive 4.2 firmware. But, you would not get iDrive 4.2 Coding unless you VO Code NBT afterwards with >= 0713 build date.


----------



## jfedor (Apr 8, 2014)

Okay so in theory this upgrade give me 4.2 idrive and I can open up new coding options if I code the different build date. Did I understand that correctly?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Yes.


----------



## jpcampa (Dec 12, 2013)

*609*

Hi! I have a F31, my vin is f832726.... anyone can tell me if I can add 6nr?? I'm a bit confused with this ****!. If the answer is YES, any contact to provide me the 9c fsc code??

thanks
JP


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

jpcampa said:


> Hi! I have a F31, my vin is f832726.... anyone can tell me if I can add 6nr?? I'm a bit confused with this ****!. If the answer is YES, any contact to provide me the 9c fsc code??
> 
> thanks
> JP


Your car has 606 Business Navigation instead of 609 Professional Navigaiton. I do not know if BMW Apps will work for it.


----------



## jpcampa (Dec 12, 2013)

shawnsheridan said:


> Your car has 606 Business Navigation instead of 609 Professional Navigaiton. I do not know if BMW Apps will work for it.


Yes, 606, but when I code, it looks HU_NBT... anyway, I try to check at the BMW dealer... Thanks!!


----------



## Rickardg (Nov 20, 2014)

Hi Shawn,
Could you please help me with a good supplyer of a 6NR FSC (Now when spotify is integrated  )

Thanks in advance

Rickard


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

jpcampa said:


> Yes, 606, but when I code, it looks HU_NBT... anyway, I try to check at the BMW dealer... Thanks!!


If you are referring to the CAFD Header showing "HU_NBT", that does not mean you have NBT Head Unit and all its capabilities. My guess is your actual Head Unit is HU_ENTRYNAV. The good news is this is a new and improved Business Navigation Head Unit, so if BMW Apps is even possible with 606 Business Navigation, this would be the Head Unit to support it.

Complicating matters though, BMW Apps on new builds is no longer standalone option 6NR and is now part of 6AK Connected Drive Services, and with that, it no longer is enabled with an FSC Code, rather it is provisioned by VIN as a service.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Rickardg said:


> Hi Shawn,
> Could you please help me with a good supplyer of a 6NR FSC (Now when spotify is integrated  )
> 
> Thanks in advance
> ...


PM sent.


----------



## jpcampa (Dec 12, 2013)

shawnsheridan said:


> If you are referring to the CAFD Header showing "HU_NBT", that does not mean you have NBT Head Unit and all its capabilities. My guess is your actual Head Unit is HU_ENTRYNAV. The good news is this is a new and improved Business Navigation Head Unit, so if BMW Apps is even possible with 606 Business Navigation, this would be the Head Unit to support it.
> 
> Complicating matters though, BMW Apps on new builds is no longer standalone option 6NR and is now part of 6AK Connected Drive Services, and with that, it no longer is enabled with an FSC Code, rather it is provisioned by VIN as a service.


So it can not be retrofitted? I was very interested in use the new application spotify ...


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

jpcampa said:


> So it can not be retrofitted? I was very interested in use the new application spotify ...


I don't know yet at this point. For NBT, maybe it is possible to add 6AK to FA, and provision services with different VIN and make it work, but it remains to be seen for now. For HU_ENTRYNAV, I still do not know if BMW Apps is even a factory option or not.


----------



## jaeezzy (Dec 9, 2014)

_"Hi Shawn, just read through all the posts and am very impressed with what you are doing here. Cheers..

I'm from Australia and BMW Apps (6NR) is not a factory option here (well at least for e84 X1). Hence, BMW AU won't do this retrofit. Came across Bimmer Retrofit but the amount they are asking is quite a lot than your source. So, I'm wondering if that price from your source is for OEM retrofit only (meaning those vehicles who could factory fit the option through dealer as well). And the ultimate question is, would those FSC codes work for me as well? 

After going through all the posts here I had the impression that importing fsc codes using e-sys is not too hard. Would it be any different in my case? Do I need to do anything extra to activate apart from just importing fsc codes?

Are these fsc codes reusable? Like ECU coding can I set them back to the initial state and have them back when needed? This is so that BMW Service don't notice this so that I won't be in trouble  coz I'm just 6 mths into my 3 yrs warranty & 4 yrs free servicing.

Thanks in advance.."_

Sorry for the double post I don't know how this happened


----------



## jaeezzy (Dec 9, 2014)

Hi Shawn, just read through all the posts and am very impressed with what you are doing here. Cheers..

I'm from Australia and BMW Apps (6NR) is not a factory option here (well at least for e84 X1). Hence, BMW AU won't do this retrofit. Came across Bimmer Retrofit but the amount they are asking is quite a lot than your source. So, I'm wondering if that price from your source is for OEM retrofit only (meaning those vehicles who could factory fit the option through dealer as well). And the ultimate question is, would those FSC codes work for me as well? 

After going through all the posts here I had the impression that importing fsc codes using e-sys is not too hard. Would it be any different in my case? Do I need to do anything extra to activate apart from just importing fsc codes?

Are these fsc codes reusable? Like ECU coding can I set them back to the initial state and have them back when needed? This is so that BMW Service don't notice this so that I won't be in trouble  coz I'm just 6 mths into my 3 yrs warranty & 4 yrs free servicing.

Thanks in advance..


----------



## jaeezzy (Dec 9, 2014)

BTW, does e-sys work with e84 series as well?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

jaeezzy said:


> _"Hi Shawn, just read through all the posts and am very impressed with what you are doing here. Cheers..
> 
> I'm from Australia and BMW Apps (6NR) is not a factory option here (well at least for e84 X1). Hence, BMW AU won't do this retrofit. Came across Bimmer Retrofit but the amount they are asking is quite a lot than your source. So, I'm wondering if that price from your source is for OEM retrofit only (meaning those vehicles who could factory fit the option through dealer as well). And the ultimate question is, would those FSC codes work for me as well?
> 
> ...


The 6NR FSC Code is OEM, as in ordered from and issued by BMW AG for your VIN. If you have CIC and Combox, there is no reason it would not work for you.

Since you have Exx car, Importing and Activating is more difficult for you. You need a copy FSTool, which is near impossible to find, and difficult to use if you can, so your best bet is using ISTA/P, or having someone with FSTool do it remotely for you.

It is not reusable. Once it is imported in the Head Unit, it is there forever.


----------



## jaeezzy (Dec 9, 2014)

shawnsheridan said:


> The 6NR FSC Code is OEM, as in ordered from and issued by BMW AG for your VIN. If you have CIC and Combox, there is no reason it would not work for you.
> 
> Since you have Exx car, Importing and Activating is more difficult for you. You need a copy FSTool, which is near impossible to find, and difficult to use if you can, so your best bet is using ISTA/P, or having someone with FSTool do it remotely for you.
> 
> It is not reusable. Once it is imported in the Head Unit, it is there forever.


Thanks for the response.

Well its not available for Australian e84 so even realoem.com states BMW Apps not available for retrofitting. I was looking around for e-sys app so I don't need to worry about it?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

jaeezzy said:


> Thanks for the response.
> 
> Well its not available for Australian e84 so even realoem.com states BMW Apps not available for retrofitting. I was looking around for e-sys app so I don't need to worry about it?


Real OEM doesn't mean anything. BMW Apps is not available as an official retrofit for my car either, yet I have 6NR Apps FSC Code for my car, and 6NR Apps is retrofitted and working fine (with the exception of Video / iPod Out as I do not have 6NF Base Plate).

If you have only E84, and no Fxx car, than you have no need at all for E-Sys.


----------



## jaeezzy (Dec 9, 2014)

Oh ok.. so does that mean I could get the fsc codes of your source and if I could find a way to import them I could use them fine? If so plz PM me their details will ask them if they do remote importation/activation as well coz official ISTA/P licence download price is insensible for personal use. Also, is there a way to code them so that BMW service can't get them wiped out? BTW, I have 6NS base plate so do I have any chance that I already have video capability? I don't have 6NF though. These 6NF, 6NH, 6NS etc etc options are making me scratch my brains out.. should you require my vin is vx38204. Thanks heaps..


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

jaeezzy said:


> Oh ok.. so does that mean I could get the fsc codes of your source and if I could find a way to import them I could use them fine? If so plz PM me their details will ask them if they do remote importation/activation as well coz official ISTA/P licence download price is insensible for personal use. Also, is there a way to code them so that BMW service can't get them wiped out? BTW, I have 6NS base plate so do I have any chance that I already have video capability? I don't have 6NF though. These 6NF, 6NH, 6NS etc etc options are making me scratch my brains out.. should you require my vin is vx38204. Thanks heaps..


First see if you can get the FSC Code. If so, Apps can be coded to work PM sent.

FSC Code source will not do any work on your car though.

If you get FSC Code, contact user cn555ic:

https://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/member.php?u=270700

He can do this remotely on Exx car for you.

Your base plate will not have analog video connection. BMW added the FBAS Video Lines from the Base Plate to the CIC only when 6NR was added to the build sheet.


----------



## jaeezzy (Dec 9, 2014)

shawnsheridan said:


> First see if you can get the FSC Code. If so, Apps can be coded to work PM sent.
> 
> FSC Code source will not do any work on your car though.
> 
> ...


Thanks heaps Shawn, I can't thank you enough.

Is there any way that these FSC codes don't get wiped out when dealer service the car and do sth with the iDrive software. It's my only concern now coz having to start from scratch if such were to happen is a lot of money


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

jaeezzy said:


> Thanks heaps Shawn, I can't thank you enough.
> 
> Is there any way that these FSC codes don't get wiped out when dealer service the car and do sth with the iDrive software. It's my only concern now coz having to start from scratch if such were to happen is a lot of money


If the 9C FSC Code is valid for the car from factory based on its build date and Option Code, ISTA/P should leave it alone, and keep 6NR Coding. In my case I had to add 6NR to FA and change my build date from 0910 to 0311 and write the modified FA to the car so it is seen as being valid. If it is see as being invalid, ISTA/P will cancel it.


----------



## jaeezzy (Dec 9, 2014)

shawnsheridan said:


> If the 9C FSC Code is valid for the car from factory based on its build date and Option Code, ISTA/P should leave it alone, and keep 6NR Coding. In my case I had to add 6NR to FA and change my build date from 0910 to 0311 and write the modified FA to the car so it is seen as being valid. If it is see as being invalid, ISTA/P will cancel it.


That means I'm out of luck, mine is 2014 make and Australian X1 never had one. This means every time I take my car for servicing I risk it being wiped out  Reason I need to take my car to them is I have 4 yrs free servicing with them 

So, rather than having to reorder fsc code and repay for remote importing/activation every time it gets wiped out, wouldn't it be possible for me to just replace my 6NS base plate that I have installed now on my car with 6NF base plate with video line, connect it to my CIC unit and be able to play videos through iPhone? Bimmer Retrofit told me that they only sell wires for 6NF but not the base plate. I'm more interested in playing videos than BMW Apps anyway.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

jaeezzy said:


> That means I'm out of luck, mine is 2014 make and Australian X1 never had one. This means every time I take my car for servicing I risk it being wiped out  Reason I need to take my car to them is I have 4 yrs free servicing with them
> 
> So, rather than having to reorder fsc code and repay for remote importing/activation every time it gets wiped out, wouldn't it be possible for me to just replace my 6NS base plate that I have installed now on my car with 6NF base plate with video line, connect it to my CIC unit and be able to play videos through iPhone? Bimmer Retrofit told me that they only sell wires for 6NF but not the base plate. I'm more interested in playing videos than BMW Apps anyway.


Video lines from the baseplate are for the 6NR BMW Apps Plugin function. Without BMW Apps, I am not sure they will do anything. Bimmer Retrofit should also sell a Connected Drive retrofit where you replace the Center Armrest USB-Aux-In with a USB-AV-In, to get just normal USB Video.


----------



## jaeezzy (Dec 9, 2014)

How about then get the 6NR fsc codes frm your source then buy 6NF base plate separately and have them remotely imported/activated? USB/AV in the armrest requires cutting to make place coz X1 has USB/AUX in the dashboard underneath radio and not in the centre armrest. Bimmer retrofit also confirmed that for me even the USB/AV option will only play iPhone videos. I just want to retain OEM look without any cables hanging around  I didn't like this idea and this way BMW service as well won't be able to tell straight away tat there's sth fishy going on


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

But your 6NR FSC Code will still likely be cancelled by ISTA/P.


----------



## jaeezzy (Dec 9, 2014)

shawnsheridan said:


> But your 6NR FSC Code will still likely be cancelled by ISTA/P.


Then I guess for now I'll be better off buying a portable CD/DVD drive to convert videos to DVD in my Surface Pro rather than a 6NR/6NF retrofit  Maybe after warranty expires then look into retrofitting what will be available then..

Also, I was told that depending on how BMW wipes the fsc code it could be not as easy to import fsc codes later. Is there possibility for them to make it impossible to re-import again?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

jaeezzy said:


> Then I guess for now I'll be better off buying a portable CD/DVD drive to convert videos to DVD in my Surface Pro rather than a 6NR/6NF retrofit  Maybe after warranty expires then look into retrofitting what will be available then..
> 
> Also, I was told that depending on how wipes the fsc code it could be not as easy to import fsc codes later. Is there possibility for them to make it impossible to re-import again?


ISTA/P Cancels the FSC Code. Once that happens, the CIC needs to be virginized (all FSC Codes deleted), and then all FSC Codes Reimported and Activated, which is not an easy process.


----------



## jaeezzy (Dec 9, 2014)

shawnsheridan said:


> ISTA/P Cancels the FSC Code. Once that happens, the CIC needs to be virginized (all FSC Codes deleted), and then all FSC Codes Reimported and Activated, which is not an easy process.


Isn't there a way that, like you suggested in different post, I can get MINI's USB/AV, install it in centre armrest on top of X1's USB/AUX underneath radio and be able to use USB thumb drives to watch videos? Or there won't be any software in CIC to read that video input and render the whole setup useless? AV in and I'm already dreaming about game consoles..


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

jaeezzy said:


> Isn't there a way that, like you suggested in different post, I can get MINI's USB/AV, install it in centre armrest on top of X1's USB/AUX underneath radio and be able to use USB thumb drives to watch videos? Or there won't be any software in CIC to read that video input and render the whole setup useless? AV in and I'm already dreaming about game consoles..


I think you can use MINI's USB/AV-In for Video without having 6NR Apps, but I do not know if you can use it in conjunction with your Dash USB/Aux-In. Bimmer Retrofit or Bimmer-Tech should be able to answer that. This may cause issue for Delaer ISTA/P programming too, which at that point, I think I would just retrofit NBT and get Video and a whole lot more.


----------



## jaeezzy (Dec 9, 2014)

Thanks Shawn for all your help. I guess I should just wait, save and do the complete NBT retrofit


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 3, 2012)

jaeezzy said:


> Isn't there a way that, like you suggested in different post, I can get MINI's USB/AV, install it in centre armrest on top of X1's USB/AUX underneath radio and be able to use USB thumb drives to watch videos? Or there won't be any software in CIC to read that video input and render the whole setup useless? AV in and I'm already dreaming about game consoles..


You can't watch videos from a USB thumb drive if you have the CIC/Combox/6NR. You need an iPhone 3GS, 4 or 4s or the 4th generation iPod/iPad.

If you fit the new USB/AV port in the armrest somehow we can make it work for the 6NR in conjunction with your regular USB/AUX port. 
Another option to use the 6NR is the cradle with the Media snap-in adapter. If you do not have the cradle we can retrofit it too, but this will be more expensive than the USB/AV port solution.

Email us if you have any questions :thumbup:


----------



## ap90500 (Oct 23, 2013)

So it is not possible to play videos from iphone 5/5s with CIC and 6NR? Can this aftermarket video port be used to play video from other sources, or does it require iphone plugged in?


----------



## jaeezzy (Dec 9, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> You can't watch videos from a USB thumb drive if you have the CIC/Combox/6NR. You need an iPhone 3GS, 4 or 4s or the 4th generation iPod/iPad.
> 
> If you fit the new USB/AV port in the armrest somehow we can make it work for the 6NR in conjunction with your regular USB/AUX port.
> Another option to use the 6NR is the cradle with the Media snap-in adapter. If you do not have the cradle we can retrofit it too, but this will be more expensive than the USB/AV port solution.
> ...


Wouldn't it be possible to just replace the x1's dash USB/AUX with MINI's USB/AV and watch videos through iPhone/iPod without 6NR fitted. It's just that I don't want to risk having the fsc codes for 6NR wiped out by BMW Service when they service my car?


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 3, 2012)

jaeezzy said:


> Wouldn't it be possible to just replace the x1's dash USB/AUX with MINI's USB/AV and watch videos through iPhone/iPod without 6NR fitted. It's just that I don't want to risk having the fsc codes for 6NR wiped out by BMW Service when they service my car?


Yes, we can replace your USB/AUX port with the new one and use it for the 6NR. 
However the 6NR will not work without the FSC. I wouldn't be so concerned about BMW dealer wiping out the FSC because this might only happen if they update your car software. BMW dealers do not update the car software unless it's really necessary, e.g. to fix a problem in the car. They do not do it without a reason because it takes time, somebody has to pay for it (BMW will not cover it under the warranty without a reason) and software updates could be risky.
Finally even if your dealer wipes out the FSC we can reactivate it - no worries :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 3, 2012)

ap90500 said:


> So it is not possible to play videos from iphone 5/5s with CIC and 6NR? Can this aftermarket video port be used to play video from other sources, or does it require iphone plugged in?


No, it won't work. You need the 4th generation Apple device with iOS.


----------



## ap90500 (Oct 23, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> No, it won't work. You need the 4th generation Apple device with iOS.


And new update1008 for combox doesn't change a thing about this?


----------



## jaeezzy (Dec 9, 2014)

ap90500 said:


> And new update1008 for combox doesn't change a thing about this?


Unfortunately, that seems to be true (not that I have tested though). BMW still seems to be stuck with iOS5 & iOS6. With UPD01008 udpate, multimedia wasn't updated at all and stayed on the same version MX-3.5.4 (if I interpreted the numbering system correctly ) and the telephone part was updated to TX-3.5.8 from TX-3.5.6. Below is the only difference I could find from the update information:

"Support for additional phones:
====================
Blackberry 9790 Bold and Z10
Samsung S4
Motorola XT903

Telephone:
=======
Improvement in connection stability with Motorola XT903.

Office (with TX-3.5.8): Improved support for email messages and the detailed view. Improved display of sender of SMS text messages. Improvement in the detailed view of text messages.

Compared to previous version (TX-3.5.6):

Office: Improved support for email messages. Improved display of text-message sender on iPhone devices with iOS6."

How often does BMW update these systems? Given how fast paced mobile phone world is I guess these updates are way dated.


----------



## Mlodeks (Dec 26, 2014)

*6nr question*

What I would have to do to get 6NR in my 2011 f25 with navi pro and combox? (11/2011)


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Mlodeks said:


> What I would have to do to get 6NR in my 2011 f25 with navi pro and combox? (11/2011)


I believe this thread already explains it all, but in summary, BMW Apps requires adding 6NR to VO, obtaining a 9C FSC Code issued by BMW AG for your VIN, Importing and Activating the FSC Code in Head Unit, and Coding, all of which can be done with E-Sys. With CiC, you will get all of BMW Apps except you will still not have Video and iPod out GUI functions as there is no FBAS Video Connection from the 6NF Base Plate if present nor the Center Armrest USB Port to back of CIC.


----------



## Mlodeks (Dec 26, 2014)

How to add 6nr to VO and where can I get Fsc code?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Mlodeks said:


> How to add 6nr to VO and where can I get Fsc code?


E-Sys - How to change FA in F-series car.pdf:

http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=327696&d=1338725691

PM sent.


----------



## Mlodeks (Dec 26, 2014)

Where do I Enter FSC code in this proces and do I have to do changes to hardware of my car ( usb cable) in order to get BMW apps to work.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Mlodeks said:


> Where do I Enter FSC code in this proces and do I have to do changes to hardware of my car ( usb cable) in order to get BMW apps to work.


What you ask is already explained in this very thread.

See my Post #7 regarding FSC Import and Activation:

http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showpost.php?p=7645433&postcount=7

And as I wrote above, you only need to add hardware if you want Video / iPod Out function, as that requires FBAS Video lines run from 6NF Baseplate or modification of the 6FL USB Port.


----------



## jfedor (Apr 8, 2014)

guys, whats the code to activate the visual volume on the idrive?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

jfedor said:


> guys, whats the code to activate the visual volume on the idrive?


HU_NBT => VOLUME_POPUP_DISPLAY = aktiv

But how is that relevant to the subject of this thread "*All BMWs Guide for, how to import FSC 9C code, 6NR*"? :dunno:


----------



## jfedor (Apr 8, 2014)

thank you


----------



## makkan00 (Dec 25, 2011)

Guys
Sorry if I missed this but a question.

I have F010-11-03-510 i level on my CIC. It allowed me to activate 6NR without FSC code. 

However, I have updated the whole car and wondering if there is a way to generate FSC code for 6NR or get it without spending silly prices just to update CIC. 


It will be very illogical for me to update CIC and then spend good amount of money to have bmw applications?

or Shall I forget updating CIC?


----------



## ap90500 (Oct 23, 2013)

makkan00 said:


> Guys
> Sorry if I missed this but a question.
> 
> I have F010-11-03-510 i level on my CIC. It allowed me to activate 6NR without FSC code.
> ...


Because you have F10, only clever options are:
1. Don't update CIC
2. Update CIC and buy 9C FSC-code that costs a bit under 200 euros.


----------



## makkan00 (Dec 25, 2011)

ap90500 said:


> Because you have F10, only clever options are:
> 1. Don't update CIC
> 2. Update CIC and buy 9C FSC-code that costs a bit under 200 euros.


Many thanks. 
I think I will spend that money to contribute into funds for TV retrofit or NBT retrofit. :thumbup:


----------



## sherifsurf (Aug 31, 2013)

l'd be interested in the $233 FSC for F10 NBT


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

sherifsurf said:


> l'd be interested in the $233 FSC for F10 NBT


PM sent.


----------



## lubeto (Dec 9, 2010)

Shawn,
What is the FSC import procedure for Exx cars, ESYS its not a option isn't?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

lubeto said:


> Shawn,
> What is the FSC import procedure for Exx cars, ESYS its not a option isn't?


Must use FSTool, which is difficult to get, or ISTA/P.


----------



## zycyr (Jan 8, 2014)

Hi.
Please tell me where I can buy 9c FSC codes for NBT 
thx


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

zycyr said:


> Hi.
> Please tell me where I can buy 9c FSC codes for NBT
> thx


PM sent.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 3, 2012)

zycyr said:


> Hi.
> Please tell me where I can buy 9c FSC codes for NBT
> thx


Drop us an email.
www.bimmer-tech.net


----------



## Mauror (Sep 29, 2013)

*where I can buy 9c FSC codes lower price*

Hi.
Please tell me where I can buy 9c FSC codes for CIC
Thank you


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Mauror said:


> Hi.
> Please tell me where I can buy 9c FSC codes for CIC
> Thank you


PM sent.


----------



## bmw328i12 (Oct 13, 2013)

shawnsheridan said:


> I assume 9C FSC Code has status "Accepted"?
> 
> With 6NR in FA VO Code Head Unit and Combox twice.


Yes, the status is "accepted" , I tried to vo code NBT many times but still did not see the bmw apps:dunno:


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

bmw328i12 said:


> Yes, the status is "accepted" , I tried to vo code NBT many times but still did not see the bmw apps:dunno:


Is Phone connected via Cable and BMW Apps running on phone?


----------



## bmw328i12 (Oct 13, 2013)

shawnsheridan said:


> Is Phone connected via Cable and BMW Apps running on phone?


Yes, my phone is connected via cable and "connected" app running.
I see the connection from phone to vehicle is failed


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

bmw328i12 said:


> Yes, my phone is connected via cable and "connected" app running.
> I see the connection from phone to vehicle is failed


What Head Unit you have? CIC or NBT?

You have iPhone or Droid?


----------



## bmw328i12 (Oct 13, 2013)

shawnsheridan said:


> What Head Unit you have? CIC or NBT?
> 
> You have iPhone or Droid?


NBT and iPhone


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

bmw328i12 said:


> NBT and iPhone


And I assume HU_NBT => A4A_REMOTE_APPS = aktiv is set.

Are you suing Apple Cable or Y-Cable?


----------



## bmw328i12 (Oct 13, 2013)

shawnsheridan said:


> And I assume HU_NBT => A4A_REMOTE_APPS = aktiv is set.
> 
> Are you suing Apple Cable or Y-Cable?


I'm using Apple Cable. I will try to fdl code HU_NBT => A4A_REMOTE_APPS = aktiv


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

bmw328i12 said:


> I'm using Apple Cable. I will try to fdl code HU_NBT => A4A_REMOTE_APPS = aktiv


Ok, good luck.


----------



## jackylooo (Nov 26, 2014)

shawnsheridan said:


> If ISTA/P doesn't like your retrofitted NBT Head Unit, it may cancel all the FSC Codes in it.
> 
> In this case, you need all new ones issued by BMW AG for the Donor car's VIN used by NBT. These are not easy to get period, but getting them for a VIN you don't own may make it even harder.


I had retrofitted NBT with Emulator, I had kept my original VO in Car's FA as it came from factory.
One question, if I went back dealer for regular oil service, will ISTA-P canceled my existing accepted FSC?
Thanks for clarification in advance!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

jackylooo said:


> I had retrofitted NBT with Emulator, I had kept my original VO in Car's FA as it came from factory.
> One question, if I went back dealer for regular oil service, will ISTA-P canceled my existing accepted FSC?
> Thanks for clarification in advance!


No, for regular oil service, they do not do anything to car with ISTA/P.


----------



## jackylooo (Nov 26, 2014)

I see, Thanks again Shawn for your prompt clarification !


----------



## drimau (Jul 15, 2013)

Shawn, can you PM me your source fsc 9C for CIC?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

drimau said:


> Shawn, can you PM me your source fsc 9C for CIC?


PM sent.


----------



## drimau (Jul 15, 2013)

Thanks Shawn! Just upload it using FSTool and enjoying now.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

drimau said:


> Thanks Shawn! Just upload it using FSTool and enjoying now.


:thumbup:


----------



## atze2000 (Jul 26, 2014)

Hi Shawn, 

can i pls have contact where to get 6NR FSC and whats todays price for it?

Best regards, Atze


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

atze2000 said:


> Hi Shawn,
> 
> can i pls have contact where to get 6NR FSC and whats todays price for it?
> 
> Best regards, Atze


PM sent.


----------



## shocker2 (Aug 26, 2015)

Can you please share the source to get the 9C code for CIC?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

shocker2 said:


> Can you please share the source to get the 9C code for CIC?


PM sent.


----------



## -Coach- (Sep 23, 2015)

Hi Shawn,

I'm also interested in getting a 6NR FSC for my NBT.

Thanks!


----------



## -Coach- (Sep 23, 2015)

Hi Shawn,

I'm also interested in getting a 6NR FSC for my NBT.

Thanks!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

-Coach- said:


> Hi Shawn,
> 
> I'm also interested in getting a 6NR FSC for my NBT.
> 
> Thanks!


PM sent.


----------



## ken05 (May 7, 2015)

did you end up getting the commands required for the 9C FSC file, 
i am waiting to see if anyone else has done this particular FSC update so I can copy their work


----------



## Thorsten (Jan 5, 2015)

HI,

for BMW Apss, you can extend your VO to 6NR and code the head unit.


Thorsten


----------



## ken05 (May 7, 2015)

thanks , how do I do that?


----------



## Thorsten (Jan 5, 2015)

HI,

perhaps here:

http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showpost.php?p=8794606&postcount=203

If not, the search function will be helpfull.

Thorsten


----------



## ken05 (May 7, 2015)

jjrandorin said:


> Thanks shawn... so If I understand how to input the code (when I buy it), it would be:
> 
> Diagnostic Address (hex) = 63 (99 in Decimal for HU_CIC; I think the same for HU_NBT)
> (I have HU_CIC, so this should be 63)
> ...


can you provide the list of steps you used to import FSC code 9C in to your system


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

ken05 said:


> can you provide the list of steps you used to import FSC code 9C in to your system


It is as I wrote in post #7:

http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showpost.php?p=7645433&postcount=7


----------



## ken05 (May 7, 2015)

i have finally loaded my 6NR and FSC code 9C
i needed to add 6NR in the FA and recode HU_NBT.
is HU_NBT the only ECU that has to be recoded for FSC code 9C


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

ken05 said:


> i have finally loaded my 6NR and FSC code 9C
> i needed to add 6NR in the FA and recode HU_NBT.
> is HU_NBT the only ECU that has to be recoded for FSC code 9C


Yes, only NBT is needed.


----------



## ken05 (May 7, 2015)

thanks for your help shawn.


----------



## worm79 (Aug 29, 2015)

*Fsc 9c*

shawnsheridan: Can you please PM me the source to get the 9C code for CIC? Many thanks.
I have combox media retrofit
professional nav
CIC
USB/AUX centre console


----------



## Thorsten (Jan 5, 2015)

worm79 said:


> shawnsheridan: Can you please PM me the source to get the 9C code for CIC? Many thanks.
> I have combox media retrofit
> professional nav
> CIC
> USB/AUX centre console


PM sent. 

Thorsten


----------



## gloug (Oct 7, 2015)

*Fsc 9c*

Hi,

I am also looking for a source to get 6NR working.
I do have 6AA, 6AB, 6FL, 6NF, 6VC, 6WA

Thanks!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

gloug said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am also looking for a source to get 6NR working.
> I do have 6AA, 6AB, 6FL, 6NF, 6VC, 6WA
> ...


PM sent.


----------



## riversd74 (Sep 12, 2015)

*PM to 6NR FSC source*

Shawn, I am interested in the $233 FSC too. Can you send me the PM? Thanks,


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

riversd74 said:


> Shawn, I am interested in the $233 FSC too. Can you send me the PM? Thanks,


PM sent.


----------



## riversd74 (Sep 12, 2015)

*Big Thanks*

Want to say thanks to Shawn for the 6NR link and professional dealing for not only the FSC code but most current U.S. maps too! :thumbup:


----------



## max_pei (Nov 6, 2015)

shawnsheridan said:


> I detailed the exact steps to Import and Activate FSC Code with E-Sys here:
> 
> http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=674597
> 
> ...


Is there any way i can get fsc code my self? or i have to buy it from dealer?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

max_pei said:


> Is there any way i can get fsc code my self? or i have to buy it from dealer?


If you are referring to a 9C BMW Apps FSC Code, it must be issued by BNW AG, but even then, a Dealer would only be able to order it as part of the larger 6NR BMW Apps Retrofit, and that is only if car meets certain requirements.

Even new cars, which would have 6AK Connected Drive Services from factory if ordered that way, of which BMW Apps is part of, can instead use a 9C BMW Apps FSC Code to get 6NR BMW Apps, without having 6AK Connected Drive Services.

I have a good source for 9C FSC Code though, and as long as car supporting hardware, it can be ordered no questions asked.

PM sent.


----------



## Mike777 (Oct 25, 2015)

FA Build Date is 11/2012 (hope you mean Zeitkriterium). Car is on I-level 14-03-502.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Mike777 said:


> FA Build Date is 11/2012. Car is on I-level 14-03-502.


Sorry, I have no idea then. I not have this problem with my CIC.


----------



## Mike777 (Oct 25, 2015)

Ok, thanks.


----------



## Thorsten (Jan 5, 2015)

shawnsheridan said:


> Sorry, I have no idea then. I not have this problem with my CIC.


And I mit have this problem with NBT and Apps retrofit...

I think there is anything else wrong in your VO...

Thorsten


----------



## r77 (Mar 21, 2014)

2real4u said:


> I can also provide cheap FSCs - they require USB update to be installed.


This uses a different method? What are the differences or limitations?


----------



## Crazydog (May 28, 2015)

Hi Shawn,

Thanks for the contact for FSC. I installed and activated the code and managed to get BMW Apps up and running. I also got Internet coded and running but somehow I can't seem to get BMW Live no matter how I try. In connected drive, under BMW Services I get Mobile Care, Internet, Hotline and Teleservice Call. I'm have factory fitted NBT and I'm not on BMW Assist. Any suggestions will be greatly appreciated.
I have 614, 615, 6AA, 6AB, 609, 6NS and coded 6NR and 6AL.

Regards,
Eugene


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Crazydog said:


> Hi Shawn,
> 
> Thanks for the contact for FSC. I installed and activated the code and managed to get BMW Apps up and running. I also got Internet coded and running but somehow I can't seem to get BMW Live no matter how I try. In connected drive, under BMW Services I get Mobile Care, Internet, Hotline and Teleservice Call. I'm have factory fitted NBT and I'm not on BMW Assist. Any suggestions will be greatly appreciated.
> I have 614, 615, 6AA, 6AB, 609, 6NS and coded 6NR and 6AL.
> ...


Glad to hear it.

As for BMW Live, it requires VIN with Authorization I believe.


----------



## Mike777 (Oct 25, 2015)

Hand a helping hand and could solve my problem 

The solution was to delete 6NF and 6NL from VO and add 6NS instead.
After that step VO coding of HU_NBT run without any errors and all including Apps worked well.

Greets
Mike


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Mike777 said:


> Hand a helping hand and could solve my problem
> 
> The solution was to delete 6NF and 6NL from VO and add 6NS instead.
> After that step VO coding of HU_NBT run without any errors and all including Apps worked well.
> ...


:thumbup:


----------



## vvv1vvv (Feb 15, 2015)

*6NR BMW Apps and Android*



2real4u said:


> On Android you get Last Mile, Twitter, Eco Pro Analyzer, RSS Feeds, and most valuable, audio over USB. That's it. No multimedia apps like Spotify or Pandora - www.bmw-carit.com is too busy showing off their 'projects' on the web sites - they can't be bothered to include some useful features or improve compatibility of the junk Connected Drive app.


Thanks for the info.

I was just about to buy the 6NR FSC code mainly for apps like Spotify and TuneIn Radio. 
Is this confirmed that it won't work with Android devices (unless it's tunneled through an Apple device)? Is this an issue even for the newest NBT consoles?


----------



## Thorsten (Jan 5, 2015)

HI,

with NBT, Android is more compatible to BMW apps.
If you have Android, install BMW connected app and check out which apps are possible.


Thorsten


----------



## vvv1vvv (Feb 15, 2015)

I would like to know if spotify and tunein stream with android or through bmw's own internet connection. 

BMW connected app does not recognise the car. Isn't this part of what the 6NR code is supposed to do, enable communication with the phone via USB?


----------



## Thorsten (Jan 5, 2015)

HI,

BMW connected app will use your internet connection, the internet connection of your smartphone.

Have you installed BMW apps? Then you should be appe to select under connected drive BMW apps and then connect your smartphone with USB and start the app on your smartphone.


Thorsten


----------



## vvv1vvv (Feb 15, 2015)

Hi Thorsten

I am sorry if I didn't make myself clear. I would like to purchase 6NR BMW apps. I don't have it yet hence, i can't see what apps are working or not. 

Of course, I installed the bmw connected app on my android phone but it did not detect the car because the usb-to-phone interface is not enabled. 6NR will enable it. The app on itself doesn't do anything unless the usb connection is active. It only shows icons for Tweeter, Eco-pro and Wiki.

Thorsten, could you please share your experience with your android phone connected to the car? What apps are working? Did you get Spotify/Tunein to work?

Did anybody manage to get those apps working with an android phone?


----------



## Thorsten (Jan 5, 2015)

HI,

I am sorry, I have no Android phone, only Apple iOS...


Thorsten


----------



## Tempe335 (Feb 17, 2016)

*6NR FSC Code*

I'm in search of a source for a 6NR FSC 9C code for a F020 335i with CIC

Many thanks!


----------



## Thorsten (Jan 5, 2015)

Tempe335 said:


> I'm in search of a source for a 6NR FSC 9C code for a F020 335i with CIC
> 
> Many thanks!


PM sent.

Thorsten


----------



## JOEYPDX (Dec 31, 2014)

Tempe335 said:


> I'm in search of a source for a 6NR FSC 9C code for a F020 335i with CIC
> 
> Many thanks!


Me too - except for F30 320 with cic


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

JOEYPDX said:


> Me too - except for F30 320 with cic


PM sent.


----------



## looookin (Mar 11, 2016)

I need bmw apps oem code, for f01 2009 with combox telematic and cic. Thx


----------



## lihuang (Mar 4, 2017)

hello
Do you also have 9C FSC Code for a BMW E84 2012 and do you have a guide for NCS EXpert or do i need to use ista with icom kabel ?
THANKS


----------



## lihuang (Mar 4, 2017)

hello
Do you also have 9C FSC Code for a BMW E84 2012 and do you have a guide for NCS EXpert or do i need to use ista with icom kabel ?
THANKS


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

lihuang said:


> hello
> Do you also have 9C FSC Code for a BMW E84 2012 and do you have a guide for NCS EXpert or do i need to use ista with icom kabel ?
> THANKS


PM sent. For E_Series, you need either ISTA/P with ICOM or FSTool with DCAN cable.


----------



## Pladavke (Feb 19, 2017)

Hi Shawn,

I would like to have a PM for BMW apps for a CIC equipped F30.

thx a lot


----------



## Pladavke (Feb 19, 2017)

Hi Shawn,

I would like to have a PM for BMW apps for a CIC equipped F30.

thx a lot


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Pladavke said:


> Hi Shawn,
> 
> I would like to have a PM for BMW apps for a CIC equipped F30.
> 
> thx a lot


PM sent.


----------



## mourthe (Mar 13, 2017)

Hello Shawnsheridan,

A friend has a Bmw X1, his car already has the Combox, has USB already activated the Connected Drive via coding.

The BMW APP does not appear, I know I need an FSC code to activate the BMW APP, would you have how to help me?

Thank you!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

mourthe said:


> Hello Shawnsheridan,
> 
> A friend has a Bmw X1, his car already has the Combox, has USB already activated the Connected Drive via coding.
> 
> ...


PM sent.


----------



## aus335iguy (Feb 20, 2017)

I have cic08 do i need to update to get apps or do i just need to load the FSC code ?
Its an 2009 e92 with retrofitted combox


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

aus335iguy said:


> I have cic08 do i need to update to get apps or do i just need to load the FSC code ?
> Its an 2009 e92 with retrofitted combox


I have no idea if new firmware is needed or not.


----------



## aus335iguy (Feb 20, 2017)

shawnsheridan said:


> I have no idea if new firmware is needed or not.


May I have the fsc code then ?


----------



## Thorsten (Jan 5, 2015)

HI,

coding index c.08 is old, so it is possible, that you didnt need a FSC code.
Try it with coding, if it work ok, if not, come back and order a FSC.


Thorsten


----------



## aus335iguy (Feb 20, 2017)

Thorsten said:


> HI,
> 
> coding index c.08 is old, so it is possible, that you didnt need a FSC code.
> Try it with coding, if it work ok, if not, come back and order a FSC.
> ...


I've been trying to code it for a while now but don't know if it's something I'm doing wrong. I have found numerous posts about Bmw live Bmw services and Bmw connected drive and I think my VO is correct and doesn't have conflicting codes but ...


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

aus335iguy said:


> May I have the fsc code then ?


PM sent.


----------



## menRyL (Mar 18, 2017)

Hello guys, i follow this post few weeks ago. I try to have BMW Apps after combox rétrofit on my E82... the coding is okay, i have bmw Connected drive on my cic but my firmware it's too recent ! So i need fsc code ! 

I get the 1B file with enet cable but when i try to decode the hex file, i received a map fsc code !


Someone could help me to have the fsc code please ? Thank you


----------



## Thorsten (Jan 5, 2015)

Hi,

You will need the 9C fSC for apps, can only be ordered from BMW, not generate it self.


Thorsten


----------



## menRyL (Mar 18, 2017)

Thank you for you reply.

Only BMW can give this code ? It's not possible to have this code by myself ? 

Thanks


----------



## Thorsten (Jan 5, 2015)

HI,

read again my posting #376.
You can only generate the map update code with some tools, nothing more.



Thorsten


----------



## menRyL (Mar 18, 2017)

Yes I realized by rereading my reply, sorry.

I suppose this code is paying ? 

Thanks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

menRyL said:


> Hello guys, i follow this post few weeks ago. I try to have BMW Apps after combox rétrofit on my E82... the coding is okay, i have bmw Connected drive on my cic but my firmware it's too recent ! So i need fsc code !


PM sent.


----------

